
Heathrow remains the world’s most connected airport - infodocket
https://www.oag.com/blog/london-heathrow-retains-title-as-worlds-most-connected-airport
======
emeraldx
Yes, precisely the reason I try to avoid it as much as possible. I've been
flying across the Atlantic and further East for 25 years now through multiple
airlines. These years have taught me to stay away from Heathrow unless it
can't be helped. I've missed my connecting flights just way too many times due
to mismanagement, and when I didn't, I lost my luggage.

When going from [Point A] -> [Point B] -> [Point C], I only care if Point B is
connected to my destination at Point C. If B is connected to many other
destinations then it only means I'll face a larger crowd with more chaos and
confusion which I'd love to avoid.

As a traveler, I prefer airports that take me to my destination with minimum
hassle and maximum convenience or comfort. I do not care if it the most
connected airport.

------
mpalfrey
As someone who lives < 30 minutes drive from LHR, it's something I do
appreciate. It's kind of cool being able to get to most places in the world
within a couple of hops.

------
hootbootscoot
It won't for long...

~~~
dang
Ok, but please don't post unsubstantive comments here. You could make this
comment more substantive by explaining why.

~~~
dmitrygr
methinks it was a brexit joke

~~~
diminoten
Careful, dang has to get every joke for it to be allowed on HN...

~~~
rovr138
> Please don't post shallow dismissals, especially of other people's work. A
> good critical comment teaches us something.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
diminoten
If you're saying dang made a shallow dismissal, I agree. He did apologize for
it, however...

